# Huron River 2020-2021



## Elk5012

Wow this season on the Huron seems really slow with no reports coming in. My boat is coming back home to the huron next monday and I'm getting the party started. This is the latest I have ever started though I should have more outings than I did last year. I sure miss the boat rides up and down the river LOL.


----------



## riverwart

Hit up the river for a couple of hours this morning. Absolutely beautiful morning, no wind, only a few leaves and a decent water level. Unfortunately, no steel. Only good bobber down was a freakin goby on waxworms. No pics, but I really did catch one. Not much of a fight either. Water was dropping fast too, looked down about 8 inches from what I could see on shore trees. Highlight of the morning was seeing 2 bucks chasing a doe. She swam across just down from me with a monster of a 10 point right behind her. 2 minutes later a nice 6 point came along looking left out. He broke off pursuit and went back the other way. Looks and feels like it should be steelhead time but who knows? A big zero on reports has me guessing. Still early I'm hoping.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

you had a better attitude to your skunk than I, LOL. Thanks for the report. It has been a little warm lately, and we must remember lake erie is the warmest of the great lakes...With the cooler weather I bet a few are on the way.


----------



## mfs686

Hitting it this weekend. Picked up this one on The White last Sunday (Yeah Sunday, during the gale force winds) and now I got the itch to catch more. Not expecting much but I know for sure I won't get any sitting at home.


----------



## Elk5012

My boat is back from up north so I'll get to business on the huron. Saturday afternoon and all day Sunday. I might sneak out for an evening trip if i have a short day during the week. A positive for waiting this long to start the season is not battling with the leaves.


----------



## Aiden Tomashik

Went out this morning and hit all my usual spots nothing for me in about 5 hours of fishing. wind was blowing pretty hard. water temp is getting real cold fast with the lower water so fish are gonna be moving slower to come in. Pray for some rain!!! Not much action for anyone recently at least all the guys i know. If you got a boat i would try real far down towards the mouth probably your best chance at a fish.


----------



## Berbaw06

Anyone been to Huroc this year or heard any reports out of there?


----------



## michcats

I was there a couple weeks ago water. Was low got 1 on a gold ko wobbler


----------



## michcats

Water was low


----------



## Berbaw06

michcats said:


> I was there a couple weeks ago water. Was low got 1 on a gold ko wobbler
> View attachment 604891


Cool man, nice fish! Maybe we’ll head down this weekend or next and try our luck.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

Does the Huron still get a big shad run around Halloween? 

They were fun on ultralites


----------



## Elk5012

I did make it out today after a short day at work. Wife and I set out for the first trip of the year on the Huron, water was a bit dirty, no leaves and not much current but we didn't care. We had a short battle with a steehead only to come unbuttoned half way to the boat. We hit a few more areas up and down the river only to land 2 pike. I'm not too worried about this season's start, I'm just glad to get out and fish. We are headed back out in the morning.


----------



## Berbaw06

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Does the Huron still get a big shad run around Halloween?
> 
> They were fun on ultralites


Its been about 5 years since I was down there, but they used to run so thick you could practically walk across them. I’ve seen it like 4 feet on both sides of the back where you pretty much can’t even see water. It’s just all shad. Looks straight up out of some crazy Alaska salmon documentary.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

Berbaw06 said:


> Its been about 5 years since I was down there, but they used to run so thick you could practically walk across them. I’ve seen it like 4 feet on both sides of the back where you pretty much can’t even see water. It’s just all shad. Looks straight up out of some crazy Alaska salmon documentary.


We’d drive down from Detroit after class and have a blast with tiny jigs and 4 lb line.


----------



## micooner

I'm not sure what's running but judging by the number of cars parked on the rawsonville rd bridge something is running coming out of belleville lake.


----------



## michcats

I should have went there i fished hulls trace labo and huroc yesterday lost something big at huroc on a golden shinner and a slip sinker at huroc never seen the fish but ripped 100 yards of drag and popped the hook stayed down whole time no oter hookups


----------



## TroutFishingBear

michcats said:


> I should have went there i fished hulls trace labo and huroc yesterday lost something big at huroc on a golden shinner and a slip sinker at huroc never seen the fish but ripped 100 yards of drag and popped the hook stayed down whole time no oter hookups



hmmm...coulda been musky, coulda been a large pike, coulda been mister whiskers, coulda been a garfish, coulda been steel...one of those fish you will always wonder about. those are the ones that keep us casting.


----------



## Berbaw06

TroutFishingBear said:


> hmmm...coulda been musky, coulda been a large pike, coulda been mister whiskers, coulda been a garfish, coulda been steel...one of those fish you will always wonder about. those are the ones that keep us casting.


For sure. Couldn’t have said it better myself.


----------



## michcats

Oh yes i was thinking big cat


----------



## murdermittenkid

Got a late start but got a couple in the boat.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Bananas are real threats to fishing success. I hope our experience has taught you something.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

You guys are all some damn fine folks, I can say that, and it's good to see people are still willing to help others these days.


----------



## FISHDOCTOR

Glad to hear you both made it back to the ramp!! I talked to Elk that morning and was ready to leave work and go assist i don't want to leave anybody stranded on the water. Hopefully yours was a quick fix like Elk had. Hopefully see you both on the river soon!!


----------



## Wyandotte

Elk5012 said:


> I didn't even get to enjoy my banana bread I brought for a snack :16suspect


Ahhh. The Curse of the Musa Acuminata. Don't even wear a bandana.


----------



## Elk5012

Someone else said the same thing. I fished the Grand today and hurried to finish my banana and tossed peel overboard before the lines hit the water. Boat ran great but we didnt catch any steelhead.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Elk5012 said:


> Someone else said the same thing. I fished the Grand today and hurried to finish my banana and tossed peel overboard before the lines hit the water. Boat ran great but we didnt catch any steelhead.


You make these jokes and think they are funny. Wise man once said He who laughs in his cloud of unsuccessfulness is not a funny man. 
The Banana Curse is a serious matter.


----------



## murdermittenkid




----------



## mfs686

Must only apply to Steelhead. Doesn't seem to affect us Handliners and walleye. 1st trip every Spring I take a few along and toss them into the boats of the people I know and then take off like a bandit. 

Have yet to hear one say they didn't finish up with a limit of walleye.


----------



## brian0013

Would love to give the Huron a shot in the ne boat can anyone direct me to a good boat launch. Thanks


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

Hull's Trace at the mouth of the Huron has a boat launch. You can fish the lake or the river from there.


----------



## Swampbuckster

brian0013 said:


> Would love to give the Huron a shot in the ne boat can anyone direct me to a good boat launch. Thanks


The best situated launch on the river to get into steelhead waters is Dodge Park. Its off just west of 75.


----------



## brian0013

Thanks You sir


----------



## brian0013

What would you guy recommend for a plugging combo that won’t break the bank ?


----------



## Swampbuckster

brian0013 said:


> What would you guy recommend for a plugging combo that won’t break the bank ?


Hot n tots will do just fine in a pinch


----------



## srharris88

FISHDOCTOR said:


> Glad to hear you both made it back to the ramp!! I talked to Elk that morning and was ready to leave work and go assist i don't want to leave anybody stranded on the water. Hopefully yours was a quick fix like Elk had. Hopefully see you both on the river soon!!


Everytime I hit the Huron I feel as if I'm the only boat out there and always worry about a break down. I h


----------



## srharris88

Hit the Huron couple of days ago and (12/10) only had 1 hit at the end of the day on a silver flat fish, water was pretty low. Hit it again today, was freezing in the morning but by time I started at 10 it wasn't bad, and to my surprise water level was great. Hit 2 decent sized steelhead about 7 lbs and another skipper all within 30 min of each other on golden plugs. great day after all. Only second time out can't wait to get after it this winter now that deer season is almost over.


----------



## mfs686

Swampbuckster said:


> Hot n tots will do just fine in a pinch


Wiggle Warts and Wee warts.

Do they still make the Wee Warts?


----------



## Swampbuckster

mfs686 said:


> Wiggle Warts and Wee warts.
> 
> Do they still make the Wee Warts?


Not sure
I have a few of the Brad's Wigglers Small warts. I need to start running them more often. Somehow they've ended up at the bottom of my "last to run list" lol


----------



## srharris88

Swampbuckster said:


> Not sure
> I have a few of the Brad's Wigglers Small warts. I need to start running them more often. Somehow they've ended up at the bottom of my "last to run list" lol


can't go wrong with hot n tots no matter what they are always out when I'm plugging


----------



## mfs686

Swampbuckster said:


> Not sure
> I have a few of the Brad's Wigglers Small warts. I need to start running them more often. Somehow they've ended up at the bottom of my "last to run list" lol


I have some of the pre-rapala wiggle warts with the printing underneath the bill. It's crazy what people are paying for those on E-Bay. 

I bought one of the Desert Storm Hot N Tots back in the day. 25 -35 dollars now.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

mfs686 said:


> I have some of the pre-rapala wiggle warts with the printing underneath the bill. It's crazy what people are paying for those on E-Bay.
> 
> I bought one of the Desert Storm Hot N Tots back in the day. 25 -35 dollars now.


I have a few of those, and a deep Jr t stick..


----------



## BOadventures

mfs686 said:


> I was about and about swinging flies over the weekend and I have a question for the group. Anyone know what the deal is with all the yellow and pink ribbons tied in the trees? Saw them from the Telegraph boat ramp all the way down past Dodge Park.


If it's anything like the Clinton it's prolly markers hole markers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampbuckster

BOadventures said:


> If it's anything like the Clinton it's prolly markers hole markers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Covered this topic a page or two back. It was when the search and rescue team was looking for the dad and son that capsized their boat last March. Tragic incident, boat, son and dad all the same size/age as myself and my son.


----------



## largemouth19

A buddy has all of a sudden decided he wants to give Steelhead a try. What is the best set up?

He read are saw someone doing a bottom bounce type approach with a three way swivel and inline spinners or jigs or spawn.

I see everyone mentioning hot n tots. Do you troll with those or anchor and let the current work them?

I appreciate any help.


----------



## Michigander11oic

Swampbuckster said:


> Covered this topic a page or two back. It was when the search and rescue team was looking for the dad and son that capsized their boat last March. Tragic incident, boat, son and dad all the same size/age as myself and my son.


Sorry but your wrong . The Flatrock fire department put the markers there so the could help kayakers that needed help. I talked to them about painting trees and how that needed to stop which they agreed too


----------



## Swampbuckster

Michigander11oic said:


> Sorry but your wrong . The Flatrock fire department put the markers there so the could help kayakers that needed help. I talked to them about painting trees and how that needed to stop which they agreed too


Ah. Understood. Seems a bit overkill. Must have a lot of inexperienced kayakers floating down the river. First I've heard of this being done on a river.


----------



## METTLEFISH

mfs686 said:


> I have some of the pre-rapala wiggle warts with the printing underneath the bill. It's crazy what people are paying for those on E-Bay.
> 
> I bought one of the Desert Storm Hot N Tots back in the day. 25 -35 dollars now.


I'M RICH!!! I've hundreds of pre Normark Wiggle Warts, dozens of T-Sticks, and WeeWarts... much better plugs on the market now, I don't/won't run them.


----------



## riverwart

I know I like reading Huron reports, so here's a couple. Got the New Year off in the right direction on Monday. Managed 2 skippers, both around 18" on waxworms. No pics on the little guys, just happy on hooking up for a change. Got back out on Wednesday and managed this guy, probably went 5 pounds. w/w once again. So there's a few in there. Very low water, hardly any flow. Still great weather for January.


----------



## Swampbuckster

I've fished the Huron twice this year. Once not really, because boat broke down first thing. Second time not a fish all day. Glad to see you're getting into some fish.


----------



## riverwart

Swampbuckster said:


> I've fished the Huron twice this year. Once not really, because boat broke down first thing. Second time not a fish all day. Glad to see you're getting into some fish.


Many trips with nothing to show. I'm lucky to live only 15 minutes away.


----------



## Swampbuckster

riverwart said:


> Too
> 
> Many trips with nothing to show. I'm lucky to live only 15 minutes away.


 Been tough out there the last few years. I'm about 70 minutes from Rockwood. One hour and twenty minutes from the Grand so been focusing efforts there since last December. Big river with a lot of options. It's never epic, but more consistent than the Huron has been.


----------



## riverwart

Swampbuckster said:


> Been tough out there the last few years. I'm about 70 minutes from Rockwood. One hour and twenty minutes from the Grand so been focusing efforts there since last December. Big river with a lot of options. It's never epic, but more consistent than the Huron has been.


Can't disagree, I grew up out that way. Don't get out there nearly enough. Did a lot of salmon and steelhead fishing back in the day from Portland to Sixth st.


----------



## nighttime

Swampbuckster said:


> Been tough out there the last few years. I'm about 70 minutes from Rockwood. One hour and twenty minutes from the Grand so been focusing efforts there since last December. Big river with a lot of options. It's never epic, but more consistent than the Huron has been.


Hmm that lower Clinton..... I know it’s on your mind!!!!


----------



## Fishndude

Swampbuckster said:


> Been tough out there the last few years. I'm about 70 minutes from Rockwood. One hour and twenty minutes from the Grand so been focusing efforts there since last December. Big river with a lot of options. It's never epic, but more consistent than the Huron has been.


Limited options lead to clear choices. I know where I'd be going if I had that choice. And if you expand your drive time by another 30 minutes, a bunch more options open up.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

If weather is good I may give er a quick go tmrw


----------



## Swampbuckster

Fishndude said:


> Limited options lead to clear choices. I know where I'd be going if I had that choice. And if you expand your drive time by another 30 minutes, a bunch more options open up.


They sure do. But even that extra thirty adds another hour lost of the day driving.


----------



## mfs686

Swampbuckster said:


> They sure do. But even that extra thirty adds another hour lost of the day driving.


Yeah it's one of the things that keeps me coming back to The Huron. 10 minutes from home and I'm waist deep in water casting. I tell myself I'll take the drive to The Alley this weekend but once I think about that 3 hour drive there and 3 hour drive back I tend to stay home. 

I'll probably try The Huron again this weekend, won't expect much but at least I'm getting lot's of Spey casting practice in for when I do hit the big waters. Headed up to Oscoda to go do Mom chores in a few weeks so the AuSable will be getting a visit. Still a few Atlantics swimming around.


----------



## srharris88

Swampbuckster said:


> They sure do. But even that extra thirty adds another hour lost of the day driving.


I live only about 15 minutes from the Huron and have been fishing/plugging the river since before the telegraph launch was built ( 1999 ? ) I feel like I know West side rivers more than the Huron in my backyard its just unpredictable.


----------



## brian0013

Scotty Rod Holders installed I’ll be giving it a go tomorrow so if a see a blue SC that doesn’t know what he’s doing that would be me lol .u20 ff and 3.0 mag lips is what I’ll be running


----------



## Swampbuckster

brian0013 said:


> Scotty Rod Holders installed I’ll be giving it a go tomorrow so if a see a blue SC that doesn’t know what he’s doing that would be me lol .u20 ff and 3.0 mag lips is what I’ll be running


On the Huron? Hopefully you have some current to woggle those map lips!


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

TroutFishingBear said:


> Lol. I targeted crappie already once this yr
> ...first time to Target them in 15 yrs ha


I consider myself an opportunistic angler. I go after what's actually there and biting. I don't like washing lures not catching fish day after day. Living 15 mins from the Detroit river/lake Erie and having the Huron pretty much in my back yard I'm lucky to have options. I can almost always go catch something. This weekend the ice gear is coming out.


----------



## METTLEFISH

Levelpebble Angler said:


> I agree, I spent about 25 hours on the Huron between late Oct. Early Nov. Only 1 hit while plugging hit the bank a few times no hits at all. Took a trip to the big man late October and had just 1 hit plugging in 3 days of hard fishing. Everyone ive talked to this fall/winter has had about the same luck. Little to nothing. That's why I've been doing alot of perch fishing lol


The Huron is notoriuosly a bad Steelhead river. The river mouth area is very shallow, and in normal water levels they avoid it. An East wind combined with a good Freshet will draw some fish in. Most plants simply stray to other rivers with more suitable habitat elsewhere in the lake.
This year there have been no high water events. That is the major key to Steelhead success in any river. Waters low... Don't go...


----------



## Swampbuckster

METTLEFISH said:


> The Huron is notoriuosly a bad Steelhead river. The river mouth area is very shallow, and in normal water levels they avoid it. An East wind combined with a good Freshet will draw some fish in. Most plants simply stray to other rivers with more suitable habitat elsewhere in the lake.
> This year there have been no high water events. That is the major key to Steelhead success in any river. Waters low... Don't go...


Yes and no. I have done exceptionally well during winters with no high water events HOWEVER, we have had major east wind events in those years....so I agree with you there. Last two or three years have been so so with many high water events so hard to say what exactly is going on. I think maybe the Huron has COVID and the Steelhead are socially distancing themselves this year. Thats my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## METTLEFISH

Swampbuckster said:


> Yes and no. I have done exceptionally well during winters with no high water events HOWEVER, we have had major east wind events in those years....so I agree with you there. Last two or three years have been so so with many high water events so hard to say what exactly is going on. I think maybe the Huron has COVID and the Steelhead are socially distancing themselves this year. Thats my story and I'm sticking to it.


Define “exceptionally well” 10-15 fish days?


----------



## Fishndude

I fished the Huron with a buddy last year, from a boat, just before covid restrictions on boating went into effect. We were 11/13 until another buddy of his climbed in. He went 2/2, so we ended up 13/15. That was the best day of fishing I've had on the Huron. But my buddy went on his own a bunch, and did pretty well.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Thats the best day I've ever heard of on the huron, except for this crazy guy shore fishing that claims to get 200 a season with some up to 15 lbs.😝


----------



## nighttime

Awesome man! Does happen and in your backyard too! Good to hear, sometimes I head north and run into poor fishing then come home and slay em. I think to myself why did I leave??? Easy answer there..... woods, water and no city
Bear I believe if you have the time and know the water and how to fish it then yes it’s possible year depending.


----------



## mfs686

TroutFishingBear said:


> Thats the best day I've ever heard of on the huron, except for this crazy guy shore fishing that claims to get 200 a season with some up to 15 lbs.😝


Yeah I think I've talked to that guy too. One year he did admit his numbers were down. I talked to him in December and he said he only had 50 so far for the season. lol


----------



## METTLEFISH

Fishndude said:


> I fished the Huron with a buddy last year, from a boat, just before covid restrictions on boating went into effect. We were 11/13 until another buddy of his climbed in. He went 2/2, so we ended up 13/15. That was the best day of fishing I've had on the Huron. But my buddy went on his own a bunch, and did pretty well.


All adults? That’s a good day anywhere! Definitely an exception, though I agree that the Huron probably doesn’t get a lot of skilled pressure. Except Swampbuckmaster and a few others...


----------



## Fishndude

Yeah, I laughed (inside) at a guy who was floating a pink round-ball Walleye jig with a pink twister-tail worm for Steelhead above the coffer @ Flatrock one time. Til he landed 3 fish, and I got blanked. He knew exactly where the fish would be holding, and had the drift for them. My buddy, who fishes the Huron a lot more than I do, catches fish regularly. When a fresh push of fish moves in, he usually does real well for a while. Mostly floating spawnbags.


----------



## METTLEFISH

Fishndude said:


> Yeah, I laughed (inside) at a guy who was floating a pink round-ball Walleye jig with a pink twister-tail worm for Steelhead above the coffer @ Flatrock one time. Til he landed 3 fish, and I got blanked. He knew exactly where the fish would be holding, and had the drift for them. My buddy, who fishes the Huron a lot more than I do, catches fish regularly. When a fresh push of fish moves in, he usually does real well for a while. Mostly floating spawnbags.


Knowing how to read water is the key to Steelhead or any moving water species. I still hold
My mantra: Planting Steelhead in the Huron is cruelty to fish...


----------



## Swampbuckster

METTLEFISH said:


> Knowing how to read water is the key to Steelhead or any moving water species. I still hold
> My mantra: Planting Steelhead in the Huron is cruelty to fish...


I like to think planting Steelhead in the Huron is more cruel to fisherman!! The fish don't know any better. They just swim around. 💩


----------



## Swampbuckster

Speaking about cruelty, anyone have eyes on the lower end? From Dodge and below? Has the ice cleared way? Asking for a friend.....


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

The whole river is open and ready for the spring run.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Got my first of the year in an unconventional way a few weeks ago on airport bay. Bobber down with a minnow.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Made a day on the Huron today from about 7:45 to 1:30. Launched at the mouth and fished all my fishy spots from there to the "Deer Blind" run. Trolled a variety of maglip patterns, all proven winners under overcast/rain to partly sunny . Clarity also varied from below and above discharge by the golf course. Dirtiest was 2' visibility. Best was 3' . Back dropped plugs through three holding areas that always hold fish without a fish to show for. Was a peaceful day on the river but without any action. Wasn't expecting any spring run fish just yet but thought would find one somewhere. Surprised not not see a single boat in river today. Perhaps the word is official the Huron is not fishing good .
Water temp down low was 38.7 near the lake, above was 37.6.


----------



## FISHDOCTOR

Swampbuckster Do you know if the ramp at Dodge Park was open? Nice day for a boat ride at least.


----------



## Swampbuckster

FISHDOCTOR said:


> Swampbuckster Do you know if the ramp at Dodge Park was open? Nice day for a boat ride at least.


It had a bit of shelf ice on my way upriver but nothing like the photo I received a day earlier. On the way back down, it looked even better. The launch itself was mostly ice free. I'm sure it is even better as of today.


----------



## FISHDOCTOR

Swampbuckster said:


> It had a bit of shelf ice on my way upriver but nothing like the photo I received a day earlier. On the way back down, it looked even better. The launch itself was mostly ice free. I'm sure it is even better as of today.


 Thanks Swampbuckster i really appreciate the report !! Good luck on the river maybe one day these Huron river steelhead will cooperate for us .


----------



## Swampbuckster

I have heard some fish are getting caught in Huroc. ...
Might have a small window next Tuesday to roll some spawn in a few select spots before a meeting at 11:30.


----------

